# what happenes if the western person has no witness to write stat?



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

I am not western person so I don't understand what does it mean?

Someone helps me, please?

Thanks


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

What sort of visa? Do u mean u don't have 2 Australian citizens to do stat decs in support of ur relationship?


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> What sort of visa? Do u mean u don't have 2 Australian citizens to do stat decs in support of ur relationship?


sorry, I am asking in the wrong place. I am doing my 300 subclass visa, and we dont have any Australian citizens to do stat decs for us.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Does your fiancé not have relatives in Australia who u talk to on the phone and on Skype? Or friends? U can at least do stat decs by these people backed up by stat decs from other nationalities


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Does your fiancé not have relatives in Australia who u talk to on the phone and on Skype? Or friends? U can at least do stat decs by these people backed up by stat decs from other nationalities


Sorry for a late reply, my bf has no friends and I have never talked to his relatives on skype. He work at night and talk to no one, live alone, have no friend. So I don't know how can we have stat decs from Australian people for us


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

U have to make the effort to talk to his relatives on Skype it's important and if he has no friends what about his workmates I got one from my boss and my secretary also. U need to do this so u have to finda way


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree with chicken here. If his friends or family don't know about your relationship, you should make them aware, get to know them, and try to get them to write statutory declarations. If this is impossible, there should still be plenty of other Australian citizens or permanent residents that you could ask. What about his neighbors (or your neighbors)? What about previous housemates or roommates? What about his (or your) Australian workmates, classmates, professors or teachers, bosses or employees?

However, I recently discovered from a post by jmcd in another thread, that the Partner Migration Booklet states that for an offshore partner visa (and i believe a prospective marriage visa) you can provide stat dec's from non-Australian citizens as a last resort if necessary. However, stat dec's from citizens or permanent residents of Australia are obviously better. If you are going to get stat dec's from non-Australians, you should definitely get more than 2 and make sure they are as detailed as possible. If your non-Australian friends do not speak or write in English well, I believe you will need to provide a certified translation, but I am not sure on this.

"If you are outside Australia:
If you are outside Australia and are unable to get an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident
to complete a statutory declaration in support of your relationship with your partner, you may obtain
statements from people who know you and your sponsor. Such statements are not statutory declarations
under Australian law. However, in accordance with policy, they should be witnessed or certified according
to the legal practices of the relevant country. Failing that, they should be witnessed by a person
whose occupation or qualification is comparable to a person included in the prescribed persons list on
pages 28&#150;29. This person should sign, date and specify their occupation or qualification at the bottom of
the statement.
You should confirm the requirements with the nearest Australian mission overseas when you lodge your
application. Contact details for Australian missions are available from the department&#146;s website
www.immi.gov.au/contacts/"

Here's the link to the booklet: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Look specifically at pages 27-29 for info. on stat. dec's and 31-33 for info. on prospective marriage visa paperwork.


----------



## chocoboorin (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all of your advice we will follow it. He try to ask his relative to write stat decs and I will ask my family and cousins to write them beside that too.


----------

